# Need Vehicle help....



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi! I have been ubering for 5 weeks now. I rented a 2013 Hyundai Sonata from one of the rental companies that uber recommended. They are deducting $399/week out of my weekly uber earnings. I am finding this to be a lot since I have to make sure I earn over $1000 to make any profit for myself. Is there a cheaper vehicle I can get from anywhere to do this? I live in New York.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Save up $3,000.00 down payment.
Look up Hertz car sales.
You could be paying $300.00 a month for a 2015-2016 Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

48 month note,I would pay it off in 2 years. Repeat.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

UberRose said:


> They are deducting $399/week out of my weekly uber earnings.


WTF! $1,200 a month for basic car! What company is bending you over this badly? Uber makes how much screwing you over from this backroom deal?

F$%#$%ng people should be in prison for doing shit like this to other people.. Jesus


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I am renting it from buggy rentals which was recommended by uber....Do you have a better deal for me from somewhere else?  That's why I am asking for help here...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

df60532 said:


> WTF! $1,200 a month for basic car! What company is bending you over this badly? Uber makes how much screwing you over from this backroom deal?
> 
> F$%#$%ng people should be in prison for doing shit like this to other people.. Jesus


It's $1,600.00 a month.
Does that include insurance ?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes it includes insurance


----------



## Rainmaker1500 (May 20, 2016)

UberRose said:


> I am renting it from buggy rentals which was recommended by uber....Do you have a better deal for me from somewhere else?  That's why I am asking for help here...


You are in NYC?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I would take off the front license plate from the current car. Return that $1300 lease. Go rent the same car monthly from enterprise/avis/etc @ $600 a month & use that plate.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Rainmaker1500 said:


> You are in NYC?


Yes I am in New York


----------



## Rainmaker1500 (May 20, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking for a second driver for my UBERSUV... no rent... split revenue..
And you'll make a lot more..


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Rainmaker1500 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a second driver for my UBERSUV... no rent... split revenue..
> And you'll make a lot more..


Do we earn more in suv?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Rainmaker1500 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a second driver for my UBERSUV... no rent... split revenue..
> And you'll make a lot more..


And what are you splitting? The earnings? I don't get it....

Also, I drive nights....from 4-6 pm to 7 am


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, XL pays more, but Uber takes a larger percentage. And your not free of ever taking a lone person at X rates.

You'd need to sit down and have some paperwork signed between the two of you. Probably set up a business since you're both"independent contractors" and not Uber employees.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, XL pays more, but Uber takes a larger percentage. And your not free of ever taking a lone person at X rates.
> 
> You'd need to sit down and have some paperwork signed between the two of you. Probably set up a business since you're both"independent contractors" and not Uber employees.


With uberX I make around 200 per night....which is around 1400 per week. How much more do we earn with uberXL?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Not sure, you'd need to sit down and discuss it with them.
See what their ratio of X to XL trips are. I believe strictly XL is about 35% higher for the passenger, but Uber gets 28% not the 20% or 25% they take from X drivers.
You'd have to sit down and discuss and research the proposal.

They would have to add you to the vehicle insurance, you should have gap insurance, and discuss splitting everything in half or you becoming an employee of a new larger company.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think he meant SUV rather than XL


----------



## Rainmaker1500 (May 20, 2016)

We split earnings... $1400-$400 for the car... you could rent your own SUV if you want of course, but you'll face a lot of competition.. We could sit down and discuss details and if it makes sense for you to do it... You should make $1500-$2000 after the split...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Rainmaker1500 said:


> We split earnings... $1400-$400 for the car... you could rent your own SUV if you want of course, but you'll face a lot of competition.. We could sit down and discuss details and if it makes sense for you to do it... You should make $1500-$2000 after the split...


I don't understand. ...Why would you split earnings...


----------



## Rainmaker1500 (May 20, 2016)

We split what you earn, I provide the car..you drive... or you could pay rent $600-700 a week for the SUV. UberSUV rate is much higher than UberX or UBERXL. 
Usually driver gets 40%...but we could split it.. 
If you want I could call you to explain..


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Rainmaker1500 said:


> We split what you earn, I provide the car..you drive... or you could pay rent $600-700 a week for the SUV. UberSUV rate is much higher than UberX or UBERXL.
> Usually driver gets 40%...but we could split it..
> If you want I could call you to explain..


Then what's the difference between you and the rental company I am renting it from? They don't split earnings ....They take their rent out every week and that's it. I keep my earnings.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I believe the idea is you each drive shifts, maximizing the usage of the vehicle or fleet.
Plus you're not renting or paying insurance.

You need to research business ventures more or find something else to do for a living.


----------

